# Fire Factory



## Battou (May 30, 2008)

This is the Fire Factory where fire is manufacturered and assembled and shipped all over the world


----------



## ScottS (May 30, 2008)

I picked up some fire today on my way home from school!

haha


----------



## craig (May 31, 2008)

Somehow I thought fire had colour in it. Why did you choose B&W?

)'(


----------



## Battou (May 31, 2008)

craig said:


> Somehow I thought fire had colour in it. Why did you choose B&W?
> 
> )'(



Accident, I forgot I had BW in the camera.


----------



## craig (May 31, 2008)

Fully laughing out loud. I mean that in a good way. Somehow that makes me miss my film daze.

Love & Bass


----------



## TrickyRic (Jun 2, 2008)

It took me a while to see that sign, LOL. Nice find.


----------



## Battou (Jun 12, 2008)

craig said:


> Fully laughing out loud. I mean that in a good way. Somehow that makes me miss my film daze.
> 
> Love & Bass



Yeah, the look on my face when I opened the back of the camera had to have been priceless, I took a lot of shots that where by all means supposed to be color, I was so dissapointed with my self.



TrickyRic said:


> It took me a while to see that sign, LOL. Nice find.




I walk by this all the time, I had been thinking of taking a shot like this for some time, it just took a wile to get around to it.


----------



## LaFoto (Jun 12, 2008)

Ah! Well *now* I finally know. Had wondered where fire came from _all my life_.
Thanks for telling me at last .
And hey ... looks good in b&w, too!


----------



## Battou (Jun 12, 2008)

LaFoto said:


> Ah! Well *now* I finally know. Had wondered where fire came from _all my life_.
> Thanks for telling me at last .
> And hey ... looks good in b&w, too!




This is not the first appearence of the Fire Factory here on TPF, That is the same...Building? seen here, the answer was there for some time now


----------



## LaFoto (Jun 12, 2008)

I *thought* it was that building, but does it so clearly read in any of your other photos? It doesn't (or I can't find it), so there. This _could_ have been somewhere else, something else ...


----------



## Battou (Jun 12, 2008)

LaFoto said:


> I *thought* it was that building, but does it so clearly read in any of your other photos? It doesn't (or I can't find it), so there. This _could_ have been somewhere else, something else ...



There was one occation prior to that set I posted one where it was only slightly obstructed (but readable) but I can't find it any more.

[url pulled]


*EDIT* No wonder I couldent find it, it is in the same thread pic_612


----------



## Battou (Jun 23, 2008)

What the heck....bump


----------



## K_Pugh (Jun 23, 2008)

ha! cool..

i actually asked the question today.. "how do you catch fire".. now i know, you get it in a box!


----------

